# TTRS part numbers for the kit-n-kabooble



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Front Bumpy:*
























*Rear Bumpy:*
















*Spoilered:*


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice one Holmes! Are you going for it?


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Asked Audi today and they have quoted me 3-4 months for the parts


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (robokn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robokn* »_Asked Audi today and they have quoted me 3-4 months for the parts

myself.. going for the front grille and the OEM brake system,
Hopefully reasonable prices.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

UAE.P- I am working with someone who may have first access to these parts overseas, and will be able to get you them quick and affordable. PM me and I'll give you the 411.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I call dibs on your TTS grille iMod.


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

i will be more than happy to buy your brakes prince,keep me updated


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_I call dibs on your TTS grille iMod.

Only if you throw in one of them little black booklets that scares off the rozzers, man!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_
Only if you throw in one of them little black booklets that scares off the rozzers, man!


Deal.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Wheels?*

For those interested...


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

can you post the part nr for the grill ?
nr: 30 on the picture


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf-classic* »_can you post the part nr for the grill ?
nr: 30 on the picture

Looks like:
8J0 853 651 G
WJF for black/aluminum (aluminum)
T94 for black-glossy (black)










_Modified by Regina_TT at 1:20 PM 7/2/2009_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Strong work on the part numbers Tony!


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

hey
thx man
i found allready yesterday the part nr on a other forum
but thx
i orded it today
its now in back order
hopely i get it next week


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*

what is the nr for the licence plate ?
nr 31
is it 8j0 807 285k T94 (black)
i need the big licence plate (euro plate) coffer (not us nr plate)
my audi store can't order this part


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Regina_TT said:


> Looks like:
> 8J0 853 651 G
> WJF for black/aluminum (aluminum)
> T94 for black-glossy (black)



Tony,

I thought the grill shown in the image below was "8J0 853 651 G":











Why does this grill in the image below show as "8J0 853 651 G"?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

robokn said:


> Asked Audi today and they have quoted me 3-4 months for the parts


You know you can get all of that stuff from oemplus, including the RS brakes.

http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_70_124


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> You know you can get all of that stuff from oemplus, including the RS brakes.
> 
> http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_70_124


I genuinely like the idea of OEMpl.us, but they have never had any of the obscure stuff I've tried to order in stock. Deff not the TTRS parts. Dealership should have stock on all this stuff now.


----------

